# DTG or vinly print and drop**** fulfillment service needed



## Dreem (Jul 28, 2009)

Kind regards!

Greetings from Europe. 

I've set up a t-shirt shop for a specific niche, and I believe it has potential for generating at least few hundred sales, strictly in the USA. So before I put the site online I need to find proper fulfillment service. So, is there anyone on these boards that could do the service for me, fulfillment orders "one by one", as the orders come in?

Thanks and have a nice day


----------



## GoGoPeg (May 4, 2011)

Hi Dreem!
Where are you from?


----------



## designsofthetime (Mar 15, 2010)

what area in the United States are you looking for?


----------



## Dreem (Jul 28, 2009)

@ GoGoPeg - why  I need a service provider in the US only, as for now there's no need for any other market.

@ designsofthetime - well it would be a shop for people in the USA, so the entire USA should be covered with shipping.


----------



## curtcormier (Jun 27, 2012)

My company does vinyl and dtg and would be glad to work with you. Pm me for more.

Curt


----------



## designsofthetime (Mar 15, 2010)

my company also does vinyl and dtg printing. Would you please pm me?


----------

